# [OT] Olimpiadi di informatica

## mambro

Oggi si sono tenute le selezioni scolastiche... qualcuno ha partecipato? com'è andata?

http://www.olimpiadi-informatica.it/

----------

## !ico

erano più lunghe dell'anno scorso, ma tutto sommato forse più facili.. credo mi siano andate bene.

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

Si, anche a me sono sembrate + facili.. solo che il fatto di aver dimezzato il punteggio massimo faceva influire ancora di più le risposte sbagliate..

----------

## Luca89

Mi sarebbe piaciuto partecipare ma purtroppo ancora non ho le conoscenze necessarie  :Sad: 

----------

## mambro

Ma il problema con la funzione "mistero" cosa dava come risultato? A me dava 3020 cioè "nessuna delle precedenti" che mi pare strano ma mi sembra troppo facile per averla sbagliata..

Quella della matrice era tutti 0 tranne le diagonali che erano 1.

Quella delle 2 funzioni che si chiamavano tra loro ricorsivamente era 1,4,36,576,14400

Il primo quello con la funzione che ricevava una variabile per indirizzo e uno per valore dovrebbe essere 5,5 e se l'ho sbagliata l'anno prossimo mi iscrivo a Lettere e filosofia   :Very Happy: 

Qua sul foglio di brutta ho altri risultati per chi le ha fatte vediamo se combaciano   :Wink: 

Programmazione: 

1. 5,5  (quello di "per indirizzo" e "per valore") 

2. A   (non mi ricordo)

3. D   (questo era quello del vettore che si riscriveva al contrario.. l'ho sbagliato  e me ne sono accorto appena finita la prova  :Sad:  )

4. C   (non mi ricordo) 

6. B   (matrice)

7. D  (funzione mistero.. nessuna delle precedenti.. mah)

8. B   (2 funzioni che si richiamano ricorsivamente)

Logica.

1. B (80 minuti.. quello dei pittori)

2. 9  (quello delle galline e delle uova)

3. B  (dovrebbe essere quello delle macchinine.. mi veniva 4)

5. A  (quello delle parentele.. madre)

9. 106 (quello del ristorante)

11. D (quello dell'orologio.. veniva circa 130 minuti quindi nessuna delle precedenti)

----------

## Delta9

Non so, non ho fatto questa fase...

Speriamo non ci siano stati problemi con risposte ambigue come l'anno scorso (per chi le ha fatte, i tagli della torta e altre)

----------

## !ico

Programmazione: 

1. 5,5 

2.non mi ricord

3. il primo si scriveva al contrario, il secondo restava invariato

4.non mi ricordo

6. 

7. era la A, a me veniva 3120

8. nessuna delle precedenti, veniva un 36*36*576, che non fa 14400..imho

Logica.

1. B 

2. 54

5. A  

9. 106 

11. io ho messo tra 120-124

poi c'era quello di pitagora che veniva 28, quello delle penne e gli alunni che era 35, quello delle statue che era 125, poi non li ricordo..

ovviamente potrei aver sbagliato tutto  :Razz: 

ola  :Wink: 

ps:sapete dove si può trovare il testo e le soluzioni?

----------

## mambro

Quello delle galline hai ragione è 54... l'orologio mi sa che hai sbagliato.. se la lancetta è allineata tra l'8 e il 9 sono circa le 8:43 mentre tra il 10 e l'11 sono le 10:53.. quindi 130 minuti che non c'era tra le risposte, quinid D nessuna delle precedenti   :Wink:   Quello delle statue mi era sfuggito.. si ho messo anch'io 125

l'8 sono sicuro di averlo fatto giusto.. A(n) = n * n * a (n-1)    (con n>1)

quindi 

a(1)=1

a(2) = 2*2 =4

a(3) = 3*3*4 =36

a(4) = 4*4* 36 =576

a(5) = 5*5* 576 = 14400

----------

## mambro

 *Delta9 wrote:*   

> Non so, non ho fatto questa fase...
> 
> Speriamo non ci siano stati problemi con risposte ambigue come l'anno scorso (per chi le ha fatte, i tagli della torta e altre)

 

Il taglio della torta era 2 anni fa in cui c'erano anche i programmi con le 'L' che sembravano '1'.. l'anno scorso c'era il problema della piramide (piena o vuota) e quello dei treni che erano un po' ambiguo.

Quest'anno i problemi di logica mi sembravano più facili solo che valevano poco (1  punto risposta giusta, 0 risposta mancante, -1 risposta errata) e il layout dei programmi (almeno quelli in C) aveva un carattere chiaro ed era indetato bene.. peccato che alcuni programmi erano divisi su 2 pagine ed era un po' scomodo da guardare   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Cmq dovrei aver fatto circa 17-18 punti.. speriamo

I testi e le soluzioni dovrebbero apparire prima o poi qui

http://www.olimpiadi-informatica.it/

Ma non so quanto ci mettano. So che i responsabili di ogni scuola devono consegnare la classifica dei primi 10 della propria scuola e i punteggio ottenuti da ognuno di questi 10 entro il 25 novembre e che le soluzioni sono disponibili a loro da stasera o domani mattina..

----------

## Delta9

Evvai! Mi sono procurato le domande.

Ecco le mie risposte "a occhio":

1) Il primo in un'ora ha dipinto un quarto di stanza, l'altro metà. Quindi in un ora tutti e due hanno dipinto 3/4 di stanza. Per una stanza ci impiegano 60 * 4/3 = 80 minuti.

2) Se una gallina e mezza fa un uovo e mezzo in un giorno e mezzo, si può dire che una gallina fa un uovo in un giorno e mezzo. Perciò una gallina fa 6 uova in 9 giorni, e 9 galline ne gatto 54.

3) Mario ha una Ferrari, due McLaren e una Williams. Funziona (tutte meno 3 sono ferrari, tutte meno 2 McLaren). Quindi ha 4 macchine.

4) Ci sono n alunni. Ad ognuno vengono distribuite n+2 penne. Le penne distribuite sono 1300-5=1295. Quindi n * (n+2) = 1295. Matematicamente, gli alunni possono essere 35 o -37, ma tenderei a escludere un numero negativo di alunni. Quindi ci sono 35 alunni.

5) La cognata è la moglie del fratello o la sorella del coniuge. Poiché il marito non ha fratelli (penso si intenda anche sorelle), si tratta della sorella della moglie. L'unica sorella della moglie è la madre, perciò la risposta giusta a mio avviso è questa.

6) L'altezza è un quinto, e poiché si mantengono le proporzioni anche la larghezza e la profondità. Quindi Le statuette possono essere 5^3=125. Se non è chiaro, si provi a pensare alla statuetta come un cubo. Quanti cubetti 10x10x10 ci stanno in un cubo 50x50x50?

7) Il testo si può scrivere così: dato x il numero di allievi, x = (x/2) + (x/4) + (x/7) + 3. Risolvendo, x=28 (provare per credere)

8) Le suddivisioni ottimali dovrebbero essere in gruppi da 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, ... Non ho voglia di scrivere la dimostrazione, ma dovrebbe essere corretta (si provi a scrivere il numero in base 2; ogni cifra dice se una porzione va presa o no...). Quindi io direi 5 gruppi: da 1, da 2, da 4, due da 8. Ovviamente potrebbe essere sbagliato  :Cool: 

9) Il numero dà resto 1 diviso per 3, per 5 e per 7. Quindi, con una persona in meno, le persone erano divisibili per 3, 5 e 7. Il minimo comune multiplo tra questi 3 numeri è 105. Altri multipli comuni sono oltre il 150. Quindi c'erano 106 persone (in alternativa ne andava bene anche una sola, ma non ho mai sentito parlare di cenoni di fine anno con una persona sola)

10) la prima parte ( not (A or B) ) è sempre falsa quando A o B sono false. In questo caso, però, la seconda parte è falsa. Quindi l'espressione è sempre falsa. Per me è uguale alla terza (not A and not B and A and B)

11) In 12 ore le lancette dell'orologio si sovrappongono 11 volte, e lo fanno (per ragioni di simmetria) a intervalli regolari. Quindi si sovrappongono ogni 12/11 d'ora. Contando che durante il compito si sono sovrapposte due volte, saranno passati 2 * 12/11 * 60 = 130,9 minuti circa. La risposta esatta è quindi l'ultima, "nessuna delle precedenti"

12) Mettiamo che ci sia un bovino estremamente obeso, che pesa molto di più di tutti gli altri messi assieme. La bilancia indicherà sempre la coppia dove questo non c'è, non permettendo quindi di trovare il più leggero. La risposta quindi secondo me è la terza, ovvero "ci sono casi in cui questo tipo di bilancia non permette di trovare il bovino più leggero".

Per i quesiti di programmazione, alla peggio basta provare a compilare i programmi, quindi dopo la prova non ha più senso farli. Inoltre non ho voglia.

P.S. Non sono sicuro che siano giusti, se qualcuno ha obiezioni sul ragionamento le faccia!

----------

## mambro

Bene secondo queste risposte ho fatto 8 punti in logica..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Scandaloso il sito  :Rolling Eyes:  ma peggio del codice è la grafica, se quello sgorbio rappresenta i futuri informatici...

<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">

Cmq ora mi metto anche io a farli... Proveniendo dallo scientifico noi avevamo le olimpiadi di matematica, che eran molto stimolanti...

----------

## Delta9

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Scandaloso il sito  ma peggio del codice è la grafica, se quello sgorbio rappresenta i futuri informatici...
> 
> <meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
> 
> Cmq ora mi metto anche io a farli... Proveniendo dallo scientifico noi avevamo le olimpiadi di matematica, che eran molto stimolanti...

 Quelle di informatica le fanno anche al liceo scientifico (a scuola mia, ad esempio)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Delta9 wrote:*   

> Quelle di informatica le fanno anche al liceo scientifico (a scuola mia, ad esempio)

 Fortunato te che la tua scuola si è iscritta. Il mio liceo non era molto sensibile all'argomento

----------

## cloc3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Scandaloso il sito  ma peggio del codice è la grafica, se quello sgorbio rappresenta i futuri informatici...
> 
> 

 

La condizione del sito mi sembra uno specchio dello spirito poco didattico con cui è concepita l'intera manifestazione.

Personalmente ho l'impressione che tutta la baracca abbia obiettivi didattici molto limitati e poco condivisibili.

a partire dalla definizione:

```

La "International Olympiad in Informatics, (IOI)" è una gara internazionale sponsorizzata dall'UNESCO fin dal 1989. La gara si svolge nell'arco di due giornate e consiste nello sviluppo di programmi di natura algoritmica che devono essere eseguiti su PC forniti dall'organizzazione.

```

Praticamente l'informatica è ridotta al mero sviluppo di algoritmi. Proprio come viene scritto in molti programmi ufficiali per la scuola italiana.

e la cultura dove sta? Voglio dire, l'hardware, la configurazione di sistema, le reti, le periferiche, l'uso degli ambienti, delle applicazioni, i linguaggi  etc. etc...

Mi sembra un gara di matematica fatta di sola analisi, senza una briciola di geometria.

----------

## Delta9

Le olimpiadi di informatica sono sull'informatica teorica, che *è* lo sviluppo di algoritmi. È in un certo senso una parte della matematica, e non ha nulla a che vedere con l'hardware, il sistema operativo o il linguaggio usato. Quella è più ingegneria. Se ci pensi è anche logico: sarebbe inutile fare una gara su qualcosa che ha un'evoluzione così rapida, e che richiede memoria più che intelletto. L'informatica teorica, invece, è più applicabile a una gara (specialmente a livello più alto della fase d'istituto).

Il sito è tenuto dall'AICA, che è solo uno sponsor della manifestazione. Se può far piacere, a livello avanzato si fa tutto sotto linux

----------

## Wise

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Praticamente l'informatica è ridotta al mero sviluppo di algoritmi. Proprio come viene scritto in molti programmi ufficiali per la scuola italiana.
> 
> e la cultura dove sta? Voglio dire, l'hardware, la configurazione di sistema, le reti, le periferiche, l'uso degli ambienti, delle applicazioni, i linguaggi  etc. etc...
> ...

 

Ti ricordo che l'informatica e la scienza per la manipolazione delle informazioni... tale manipolazione viene fatta tramite algoritmi.

I computer sono solo macchine che mi permettono di gestire una grande quantita' di infromazioni.

Trovo possibile (ma altamente improvabile) essere un infromatico che non sappia configurare reti,pc ecc...

Per esempio: penso che un fisico debba sapere la matematica ma per quello che deve fare (trovare leggi per rappresentare gli eventi naturali)

non gli sia necessario sapere la dimostrazine dei teoremi che usa... lo stesso per un informatico, non gli deve fregare niente di dove e come vengono

eseguiti i suo algoritmi..

----------

## cloc3

 *Wise wrote:*   

> non gli deve fregare niente di dove e come vengono
> 
> eseguiti i suo algoritmi..

 

Almeno il "deve", concedimi che è troppo.

Tuttavia sono ampiamente contrario alla tua linea di pensiero.

Io credo che l'ambiente sia spesso determinante, per creare le condizioni adeguate alla produzione del pensiero astratto.

La matematica forse non si sarebbe mai sviluppata come ai giorni nostri, se i pensatori greci non l'avessero intesa inizialmente come una emanazione della fisica, che conferiva ai loro occhi una concretezza reale agli oggetti delle proprie speculazioni.

Al contrario. E' estremamente importante per un informatico tenere presente quanto più è possibile lo scopo e il contesto nel quale sono costruiti gli algoritmi. E' fondamentale, per chi fa informatica, occuparsi primariamente di chi dopo la deve usare e di come potrà farlo.

Se ciò non fosse vero non avrebbe senso ragionare di informatica libera, ed io sono preoccupato di come troppo spesso, in ambiente didattico, non si dia sufficiente attenzione a questi valori, finendo poi per scadere in un qualunquismo (anche tecnologico) desolante.

----------

## oRDeX

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *Delta9 wrote:*   Quelle di informatica le fanno anche al liceo scientifico (a scuola mia, ad esempio) Fortunato te che la tua scuola si è iscritta. Il mio liceo non era molto sensibile all'argomento

 

come delta9 può confermarmi (ciao nicò)  ipartecipanti alle fasi finali italiane sono quasi sempre ragazzi provenienti da licei scientifici, e l'anno scorso stesso la squadra italiana era formata da 4 atleti di cui 3 provenienti dallo scientifico (o tutti e 4? nicò aiutami tu  :Smile:  )

----------

## Delta9

Eccomi qui in soccorso...

Erano tutti e 4 del liceo scientifico, e pure le riserve (di una posso esserne certissimo  :Laughing:  )

http://143.225.229.60/ioi2005/vecchie_edizioni/2005/squadra_olimpica.htm

----------

## !ico

apperò! ci sai fare delta9, complimenti!   :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *Delta9 wrote:*   

> Eccomi qui in soccorso...
> 
> Erano tutti e 4 del liceo scientifico, e pure le riserve (di una posso esserne certissimo  )
> 
> http://143.225.229.60/ioi2005/vecchie_edizioni/2005/squadra_olimpica.htm

 

ah ero insicuro su alessio   :Razz: 

però una cosa è certa per tutti.

Chiunque diventi PO imparerà fra le cose più importanti, anche a gicare a frozen-bubble e a fish-fillets   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Delta9

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> però una cosa è certa per tutti.
> 
> Chiunque diventi PO imparerà fra le cose più importanti, anche a gicare a frozen-bubble e a fish-fillets   

 Per non parlare di tuxracer, che magari ti fa impiantare il computer durante la gara... ogni riferimento a fatti, cose, persone, animali realmente esistiti o accaduti e puramente casuale.

Si impara poi anche a come creare e intasare una rete wifi...

----------

## oRDeX

già..anche questo è vero..della rete wifi mi ero pienamente scordato   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## power83

Io l'ultima volta che ho partecipato, nel 2002, mi sono al quanto incazzato xke' piu' che essere olimpiadi di informatica erano olimpiadi di matematica e logica...

----------

## oRDeX

per risponderti riprendo quanto detto da delta9 piu' sopra.

Le olimpiadi si basano appunto su sviluppo di algoritmi, che e' uno degli aspetti fondamentali dell'informatica teorica nel suo significato piu' puro.

E poi fare una gara su qualcosa che e' solo da "sapere" piuttosto che da "inventare" non ha poi tanto senso...non credi?

----------

## mambro

Il problema è che alle fasi locali si rischia molto di sbagliare per distrazione... almeno quando ti ritrovi un pc davanti e devi scriverti te un programma capisci se è giusto o sbagliato e sai dove correggerlo.. I problemi di programmazione delle locali non sono a prova di ditratto purtroppo.. se sbagli un passaggio di viene tutto sbagliato ma alla fine non riesco a immaginare come si possano organizzare diversamente.

Il problema di mettere molti problemi di logica nella fase locale è che può capitare che passi gente che magari se la cava con i problemi di logica ma che, non sapendo nulla di programmazione fa la figura da chiodo alle regionali. Purtroppo a scuola nostra i professori esortano chi se la cava in matematica di "provare le olimpiadi di informatica tanto ci sono problemi di logica" e poi va a finire che passa gente a cui non gliene frega niente di informatica nè tantomeno di imparare qualcosa e si fermano alle regionali   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Se poi si aggiunge il fatto che a scuola nostra ci sono 3 nazionali di matematica e 3 di fisica va a finire che la gente normale non passa   :Crying or Very sad: 

Per non parlare di quelli in posti sperduti in mezzo alle montagne che passano alla regionali con addirittura un punteggio negativo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## !ico

io sono arrivato terzo con 16 punti: il primo a scuola mia ha fatto 18 e il secondo 17..

come vedete non ci sono certo punteggi stratosferici, e anche qui si esortano i "matematici"..che tristezza..  :Crying or Very sad:  ..soprattutto perchè io non sono ne uno ne l'altro  :Razz: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

Bè 16 punti non sono pochi.. magari vieni ammesso lo stesso. Più avanti dovrebbero dire i punteggi minimi per ammettere alle fasi regionali anceh i terzi, quarti e quinti classificati. L'anno scorso con un punteggio maggiore di 30/60 ammettevano anche i terzi e i quarti.

----------

## Wise

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Per non parlare di quelli in posti sperduti in mezzo alle montagne che passano alla regionali con addirittura un punteggio negativo  

 

si è parecchio scandaloso... non so come sia quest'anno ma le regole per il passaggio alle regionali dell'anno scorso andavano riviste... far passare gente

con il punteggio negativo e tenere a casa gente che ha fatto 29... l'anno scorso mi ero parecchio arrabbiato quando ho visto sta situazione...

----------

## !ico

 *Quote:*   

>  Più avanti dovrebbero dire i punteggi minimi per ammettere alle fasi regionali anceh i terzi, quarti e quinti classificati. L'anno scorso con un punteggio maggiore di 30/60 ammettevano anche i terzi e i quarti.

 

questa mi sfuggiva proprio... in teoria il massimo dovrebbe essere sui 35 o giù di lì, se non erro... mi hai ridato speranza   :Razz:  però se non passo mi avrai illuso   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

ola  :Wink: 

ps:ora però voglio sapere i vostri di punteggi..  :Razz: 

----------

## oRDeX

cmq penso anche che se dovesse passare qualcuno che sa programmare bene, ma che nel cervello non fa filare neanche un po' di logica difficilmente riuscirebbe a passare le fasi successive. Per questo e' giusto che le prove scolastiche siano prove miste fra logica (molta) e intuizione nella programmazione (un po' di meno).

Dopo, se uno si mette, in un mese impara quanto basta e molto piu' ad affrontare le regionali (mi riferisco a chi ha passato le scolastiche perche' magari forte in logica). Comunque chi arriva alle nazionali, solitamente alla locali ha fatto bene entrambe le parti.

----------

## mambro

 *!ico wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Più avanti dovrebbero dire i punteggi minimi per ammettere alle fasi regionali anceh i terzi, quarti e quinti classificati. L'anno scorso con un punteggio maggiore di 30/60 ammettevano anche i terzi e i quarti. 
> 
> questa mi sfuggiva proprio... in teoria il massimo dovrebbe essere sui 35 o giù di lì, se non erro... mi hai ridato speranza   però se non passo mi avrai illuso   
> 
> ola 
> ...

 

Dal regolamento dell'anno scorso

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Il Comitato Olimpico ha stabilito di ammettere alla Selezione Regionale:
> 
>    1. tutti gli studenti primi e secondi classificati nelle graduatorie di Istituto (ammessi "di diritto")
> ...

 

Bisogna vedere a quanto fissano quest'anno il punteggio minimo...

----------

## mambro

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> cmq penso anche che se dovesse passare qualcuno che sa programmare bene, ma che nel cervello non fa filare neanche un po' di logica difficilmente riuscirebbe a passare le fasi successive. Per questo e' giusto che le prove scolastiche siano prove miste fra logica (molta) e intuizione nella programmazione (un po' di meno).
> 
> Dopo, se uno si mette, in un mese impara quanto basta e molto piu' ad affrontare le regionali (mi riferisco a chi ha passato le scolastiche perche' magari forte in logica). Comunque chi arriva alle nazionali, solitamente alla locali ha fatto bene entrambe le parti.

 

Si giusto.. Il fatto è che, almeno a scuola nostra, partecipa alle fasi locali gente che non ha nessun interesse a fare le fasi regionali semplicemente perchè non gli piace la programmazione..

Cmq i problemi di logica delle locali sono abbastanza facili. Con un minimo di cervello si risolvono quindi non mi pare che ci sia questa gran selezione. Io piuttosto farei delle locali interamente di informatica e poi casomai si vedrà alle regionali chi ha la forma mentis per continuare e chi no..

Il problema delle scuole in cui passa gente con punteggi bassissimi è difficilmente risolvibile.. infatti se si mettesse un punteggio minimo per passare le scuole barerebbero per far passare i propri studenti.

----------

## oRDeX

e come fai a fare scolastiche solo di informatica?abbassare il livello degli esercizi delle regionali vuol dire ridursi a fare due problemi da neonati..perchè se si utilizzassero problemi più difficili non avrebbe senso, visto che già alle regionali stesse i problemi non sono di livello granchè alto

----------

## mambro

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> e come fai a fare scolastiche solo di informatica?abbassare il livello degli esercizi delle regionali vuol dire ridursi a fare due problemi da neonati..perchè se si utilizzassero problemi più difficili non avrebbe senso, visto che già alle regionali stesse i problemi non sono di livello granchè alto

 

No io intendo fare problemi di informatica su carta come quelli che si fanno ora

----------

## mambro

10 punti.. quarto   :Crying or Very sad:   il primo ha fatto 22, il secondo 18 e il terzo 12... Nell'istituto tecnico a fianco al mio liceo sono passati con 4 punti   :Evil or Very Mad:  E il bello è che hanno una terza e una quarta di futuri periti informatici...

----------

